# Weekend results and further training



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

So I showed Pilot in obedience at the UKC Ohio Classic this past weekend. (Open level) Day 1 wasn't pretty (to me) but we did get a 188. Day 2 we were having a beautiful run. He lost 3 points in the heeling pattern....not sure where his brain was....but everything else was PERFECT! Zero points off perfect! That is, until the ring steward walked up with a giant toy as we were setting up for the broad jump right in front of the table. That's when his mind went to complete mush! He walked over the jump! While it was a bit rude to walk up to the table at that moment with a huge toy in hand, I don't blame her! We've been working on pressure including the pressure of having a toy nearby. Apparently not enough though! It was a tough ring with all the noise of conformation, a brand new to him surface of royal blue carpet, a huge entrance and exit at the ends of the ring. Again...no blame on anyone else! I'm very proud of how he did except when he got stupid! LOL

I have been told that I let him get by with things because he's always offered a decent performance. Now that I know exactly what he's capable of in a tough environment, I want to step it up and make him tons more responsible for his part. I made mention that he would have been on lead for heeling corrections during rally class if it weren't for the jumps and I was told not to be too hard on him! Now I do have to be careful with the correction. It has to be light followed directly by "good boy" when he's right again. He will be getting the most amazing treats for heeling correctly for now on since it's our biggest issue. We still need to work on Utility too. Would you work on the heeling and utility exercises separately? I have him entered in Utility at the end of April so I don't want to mess it up! 

What I know right now is that he is 100% capable of actually competing with the big dogs.....it's up to me to step up my game so I am too!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Reminds me of more than one obedience trial. I enter the ring as the judge says something like "It's good to see a field dog". Then the dog looks great UNTIL...yep, crushed food or crumbs on the floor left over from some non-obedience event, somehow missed by the cleaners.. The dog's nose didn't miss a thing.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Yeah. The strange things we have to train for!


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

It's always something else to train for. My boy has only walked the broad a few times. At a trial last month, he got his 9th UDX leg on Saturday. On Sunday, he got first in Utility and then he walked the broad in Open. No toys walking by, no distractions. I think it was because command discrimination was first, followed immediately by a turn to face the Broad. The CD exercise is major "Momentum Killer" for him. He does it correctly, but it brings him down. It was a bummer because he would likely have had first place and his UDX title. That's dog showing. Lots of highs and lows. 

You are always training for the last show, so this month, I have been consumed by trying to build up his attitude towards the CD and the broad. I signed up for Connie Cleveland's Obedience Road course. Pricey ($324), but I'm enjoying trying some new things and having fun with it.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

PalouseDogs said:


> It's always something else to train for. My boy has only walked the broad a few times. At a trial last month, he got his 9th UDX leg on Saturday. On Sunday, he got first in Utility and then he walked the broad in Open. No toys walking by, no distractions. I think it was because command discrimination was first, followed immediately by a turn to face the Broad. The CD exercise is major "Momentum Killer" for him. He does it correctly, but it brings him down. It was a bummer because he would likely have had first place and his UDX title. That's dog showing. Lots of highs and lows.
> 
> You are always training for the last show, so this month, I have been consumed by trying to build up his attitude towards the CD and the broad. I signed up for Connie Cleveland's Obedience Road course. Pricey ($324), but I'm enjoying trying some new things and having fun with it.


Congrats on the 1st place! The CD is my girl's favorite exercise. I trained it during agility class so that may have helped...I don't know. Pilot doesn't have a problem with it. This was UKC, so no CD. The new exercises are so simple. I have been to 2 of Connie's seminars. She's good. I'm considering a Matthew Twitty seminar this year. I haven't decided for sure yet. 

His biggest problem recently is pressure. The judge, a toy, whatever. I've been making him heel around toys on the floor and working him with someone standing in an odd place. Even someone holding a toy. He has a special reward toy I use. Of course, we always have a short tug session after we're done!


----------

